# External HDD problem



## Ronnie012 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a Transcend Storejet 500 gb external Hard disk drive. Of late the device has become extremely slow, few of the movies inside lag hen running  and the usb cable gets frequently disconnected. Any solution?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2014)

^get it checked/RMA'd


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^get it checked/RMA'd



No transcend service centers near my area, so can't get it checked. More than 2 years old, can't RMA it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2014)

Then check for bad sectors, DON'T defrag if there are any bad sectors.
try different connecting cable.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 3, 2014)

^Will formatting help? And file system is FAT(by default), should I change it to NTFS?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2014)

how do you deal with the file size limitations of FAT?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 4, 2014)

^Yup,FAT is quite thin while sending or receiving (i carry a 32 gb pen drive for copying large files)


----------

